# Crazy question



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Ok so let me get this right a chicken can lay a double yolk or triple yolk egg right. So can those same eggs have twin chicks or is that an impossibility in anything that lays an egg?


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

There could be 2 developing chicks within one egg, yes. But survival rates are poor.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I had twin chicks to a double yolker... They would have both survived but the female was all scrunched up in that egg and her legs came out badly twisted. I tried correcting them but they were too out-of-whack. The male survived, of course. There's nothing wrong with him. I have heard both stories - twins mysteriously hatching from one egg and double yolkers failing to develop early on. I think it largely depends.


----------

